
Advanced R Progamming by Hadley Wickham - catwork
http://adv-r.had.co.nz/Introduction.html
======
catwork
This book-in-progress has the best explanations of the syntax of R that I have
seen. For example:

\- R has no scalar, or 0-dimensional, types. All scalars (single numbers or
strings) are length-one vectors ([http://adv-r.had.co.nz/Data-
structures.html](http://adv-r.had.co.nz/Data-structures.html)).

\- For example, library() and require() allow you to call them either with or
without quotes, because internally they use deparse(substitute(x)) plus a
couple of tricks ([http://adv-r.had.co.nz/Computing-on-the-
language.html](http://adv-r.had.co.nz/Computing-on-the-language.html)).

\- The various R OO Systems are described, compared and contrasted
([http://adv-r.had.co.nz/OO-essentials.html](http://adv-r.had.co.nz/OO-
essentials.html)).

Excellent book.

